# BOCM Disused Pig testing facility, Terrick *Very pic heavy*



## Landie_Man (Feb 19, 2009)

I posted this up on 28dl as well, but hopefully I will not make such a dogs breakfast of it this time! This is my first urbex, and carried out over two days. This is quite picture heavy, but I have resized all of the pictures. 

This is my first urbex attempt, go easy on me :-d

Closed between 1982 and 1985, BOCM research centre did genetic testing on pigs. It lay empty for many years, but was purchased by LandLink PLC for development in 2004, but its application for building work was refused twice. It is now for sale again for £1,900,000.

The site has obviously been visited a few times over the years due to its vanadalism level, and lots of random stuff remained in the sheds. 

Two or three buildings are also burnt out. 

Terrick is on the Risborough road between Stoke Mandeville and Coombe Hill. BOCM is accesible from North Lee Lane

























































The site has been used as a dumping ground for many years:















*Seems a shame*






*Some sort of old Video player?*











*Hmmm, Very asylumy*






*What a waste*

The Level of decay in this place was insane:























































































With lots of random items in sheds, Perhaps these were squatted in once?:





















The obligitry Toilet block shots:

















A small feeding silo:







Now for the cherry on the cake!:

Caretakers house, semi-dettached but sadly completley destroyed by chavs and fire. This place has a summer house complete with loo:






























Summer house with outdoor loo











Garden Stables: 












and Garden Sheds:





Really sad sight to see...







I hope you enjoyed my report, and that it wasn't to picture heavy. I have compressed these photos. Ok for a first go?


----------



## james.s (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice, good pictures too. It would probably be best to post a few of your very best one (say 7-10 of them) and put a link to your online album. Nice work though, I look forward to more!


----------



## Pseudonym (Feb 19, 2009)

I had to make a DNA fingerprint from an old sample of pig that came from there. well that's what my told us over and over and over. A truly boring man.

Nice pics you've got there, but you might want to watch it around all that smashed asbestos.


----------



## Richard Davies (Feb 19, 2009)

That place has all sorts of random junk, about 7 pics in there appears to be a camper van roof.

That video is one of the Philips N1500 series of machines http://www.oldtechnology.net/vcr.html


----------



## Mr Sam (Feb 19, 2009)

wheres the resdt of the mk1 fiesta? i spy boot boards and a parcel shelf


----------



## smileysal (Feb 19, 2009)

I like some of the features in the caretakers house. The fireplace looks cool, an that cooker looks in better nick than mine, doesn't look like the door falls off that one. 

Good to see the retro vacuum cleaner (showing my age now, but I remember my parents having one of those, in fact, I think they've still got it, hidden away in the loft).

Cheers, some interesting shots there. 

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 19, 2009)

Huge site! Really like the huts and the garden sheds and stables. Sad it's so trashed, though. 
The bit I really like is the very rickety, wavy hut. 
Cheers.


----------



## BigLoada (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice!I love the random junk. My mam had an Electrolux vacuum cleaner identical to that. The scooter thing is cool too, if Sausage sees this he'll want that for drain exploration transport

Seems like a huge price they want for it. ANy idea how much land it is?


----------



## vmlopes (Feb 19, 2009)

Pseudonym said:


> I had to make a DNA fingerprint from an old sample of pig that came from there. well that's what my told us over and over and over. A truly boring man.
> 
> Nice pics you've got there, but you might want to watch it around all that smashed asbestos.



Can I ask how you know thats smashed Asbestos


----------



## Landie_Man (Feb 19, 2009)

Can you tell me the date that the pig came to you? 80s some time?? 

Yes it is a campervan roof, VERY random, and that weird trailor had a plate on it that was H-reg 89-90, so the place has been used for storage since. It was very sad to see that house burnt to the ground, that was once someones home you know, real shame. 

I wish it was all still in tact, but its so easy to get into, just a walk straight through on a path, so its asking for that damage. 

I went there alone today, and kept looking over my shoulder, that place is so intimidating, especially that house. It was so badly burnt, there was no upstairs.


----------



## Landie_Man (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 20, 2009)

vmlopes said:


> Can I ask how you know thats smashed Asbestos



Corrugated roofing and facia boards on buildings of this era are inevitably made from asbestos cement, certainly so when you can clearly see broken/smashed out areas that are typical of this product.


----------



## Landie_Man (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm not sure how old the place itself is, maybe 60s, 70s. I might go back yet again, with a light, and a freind. I had people the first time, but not the second time, and it is creepy. I darnet go upstairs in the house because of the fire.


----------



## Pseudonym (Feb 20, 2009)

vmlopes said:


> Can I ask how you know thats smashed Asbestos



You're right, I can't be certain that it's asbestos, but if it looks like a man eating duck and sounds like a man eating duck. You can be sure that I'll be treating it like it's a duck that wants to eat me. Or in this case, ruin my lungs.

The corrugated roofing material (first pics in both sets) really does look like asbestos board which has been snapped. Whilst it's probably safe to walk around it (that kind of board is quite safe if it's undisturbed), I wouldn't want to walk over it and kick up dust. Even if I'm wrong about it being asbestos, it's probably not a great idea to walk over mounds of collapsed building (I'm not going to tell him what he should and shouldn't do, but I think it is common courtesy to point it out).


----------



## LutEx (Feb 20, 2009)

Phew that's a lot of photos! Some nice ones though 

And there was me thinking it was going to be somewhere that CS spray and batons were tested...


----------



## vmlopes (Feb 20, 2009)

Pseudonym said:


> You're right, I can't be certain that it's asbestos, but if it looks like a man eating duck and sounds like a man eating duck. You can be sure that I'll be treating it like it's a duck that wants to eat me. Or in this case, ruin my lungs.
> 
> The corrugated roofing material (first pics in both sets) really does look like asbestos board which has been snapped. Whilst it's probably safe to walk around it (that kind of board is quite safe if it's undisturbed), I wouldn't want to walk over it and kick up dust. Even if I'm wrong about it being asbestos, it's probably not a great idea to walk over mounds of collapsed building (I'm not going to tell him what he should and shouldn't do, but I think it is common courtesy to point it out).



Got to agree with you there Pseudonym, had seen these on 28DL so did not really look at them in depth, but you right, almost certain thats corrugated Asbestos sheets and broken ones at that.......not good.


----------



## Landie_Man (Feb 20, 2009)

This place has something that makes me want to keep going back

















































































Me thinks I went I went a bit mad on my first urbex!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 20, 2009)

A rather bizarre collection of buildings!

Well done for documenting this place 

Cheers LM


----------



## Landie_Man (Feb 20, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> A rather bizarre collection of buildings!
> 
> Well done for documenting this place
> 
> Cheers LM



Thanks man. Im gonna go back with a light, and video it. Oh btw! Put more pics into my previous post. I found some weird electric things hanging from the ceiling!! At pig head level too! I might also climb the side of the silo, and POSSIBLY the ladder thats inside the house, but Im probably not going to risk walking upstairs with half the floor gone.


----------



## urbtography (Feb 20, 2009)

Really good report dude, well done for a first time, keep at it  Some good pictures there, huge site.


----------



## james.s (Feb 20, 2009)

Plenty of photos here. Good thing they're all good ones 
Well done, keep it coming


----------



## Trudger (Feb 20, 2009)

Great site! must get an explore in before its all gone.
If the tyres are ok on that trailer, I'm sure it needs a good home  would it roll out dya think ?


----------



## JulesP (Feb 20, 2009)

the scooter in pic 12 - I have one of those in my garage in nearly new condition - my neighbour gave it to me, he said "this don't work - want it?"
10 minutes later I was wizzin round the neighbourhood


----------



## Landie_Man (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm really glad you guys liked it, thanks for the positiveness, its been poo pooed pretty bad on 28 days later. 

I might brave the upstairs of the house if I have someone there, theres a ladder going up there. the stairs are burnt away.

Houses have been rejected 3 or 4 times on this plot, but you know, they WILL be built eventually. In response to questions, the site is 13 hectares. If anyone wants to know details of the area just ask (is this allowed? Im new, and cant quite remeber if I can say)


----------



## Landie_Man (Feb 21, 2009)

As requested, here is more!







VERY old strike type fire extinguishers





Childs toy? Dumped? how did it get here?





Ventalation fan





The summer house that had the loo in it, strangley NOT vandalised





Seems a little utilitarion for the private part of the house? Maybe for workers as well, as there was other feeding sheds in the garden area of the house. 





Window in the toilet block








































Fairly recent, and lying infront of the house!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 21, 2009)

Landie_Man said:


> I found some weird electric things hanging from the ceiling!! At pig head level too! .



These are probably IR Heaters over the farrowing pens, or hanging from the ceiling of a room used for farrowing. With sows producing large numbers of piglets, they need to be kept warm initially.


----------



## Landie_Man (Feb 21, 2009)

Lol yes I geuss your right, just adding to the erieness. These were connected to a box that said temperature, with a gauge, it looked digital, but digital gauges in a place that shut in 1980 something? Maybe not. Ill look again sometime.


----------



## Landie_Man (Mar 13, 2009)

I visited the site with permission, to film my music video. Apparently it actually shut in 1983, and before it closed, it had 80 employees, according to a local man, whose father was a manager on site, said when he was a child he used to visit the site on weekends because they had a billiards room, a cricket court and a social club with bar, canteen and rest areas!!! He said he was happy to see it being used, and that he simply couldnt bear to go there and see it in the state it is, so despite living mere 50 or so feet off the permiter, has not been there in years. 

The man who I bumped into last week is a neighbourhood watch man (or something like that), and queried our permission on the phone and found we had been granted, so was happy for us to be there, what we thought was thw caretakers house, was actually a small farm called "longacre", it farmed chickens, pigs and stabled horses, but is accesible from the BOCM site, who apprently also fed chickens but mainly pigs. 

What an orgy in info! I also found, that they had pikeys on site in 2004 for three weeks, lots of squatters throughout the years and general vandalism from kids.


----------



## Dystopia (Mar 13, 2009)

I'd happily go here just to mooch around the junk...very fascinating and random stuff.


----------

